# Where to go from here



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

Well I have put alot into this bike so far to make it light yet raceable. I am looking for suggestions to go from here. This bike is used for training rides meaning mornings before work for about 15-20 miles 3-5 days a week. Also please note i do ride on a second set of wheels during the week to avoid tubular troubles. I also will use this bike primarily for crit racing with one or two road races per year. Well here is the spec.

Frame - Giant TCR Composite
Fork - Stock Giant full carbon minus dropouts
Stem Syntace F99
Bar scott 235g drop bar
Bar Tape BG bar fat
seat post use alien
saddle slr
Crank - Kforce (the non light version)
pedels - ritchey pro peleton
shifters campy centaur
rear der - record ti with kcnc ceramic wheels
front der - sram red
brakes - zero grav ti
brake pads swiss stop yellow
cables/housing - jagwire
wheels FSA 488 tubular 50mm deep ceramic bearing upgrade
front tire - conti sprinter
Rear tire - s works mondo
cassette Token alum ceramic coated (170g)
chain YBN ti ni coated (similar to KMC) 255g
Skewers Mavic from Ksyrium sl non-ti
seat binder - stock giant
Computer - Polar CS200
Bottle cage - Performance carbon 46g

Total bike actual scale weight built 15.35 lbs. Any suggestions on where to go from here. I would like to stick to these wheels and basic build. I am thinking maybe pedels or skewers. Maybe tires in a few months. Any thoughts?


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Well it really depends on whether you want to go for the big stuff or if you want to save a few grams at a time on the small stuff. 

Obvious upgrades in my mind are the bars and shifters. You could very easily shave a lot of weight with new pedals (the Ritcheys are basically a lock of solid aluminum with a steel axel). You can also save a bit on the skewers as well. 

Bigger upgrades will save more weight but will cost a bit. You could certainly lose weight from the crank, either with a more WW crank or by swapping out for lighter bolts and chainrings. It would be expensive, but what stands out most to me are the wheels. You could easily shave 300 grams from the wheels with an aluminum rimmed clincher wheel and probably 400 or 500 with a carbon rimmed tubular.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Easy, I will leave what can be changed to save some weight.

Bar scott 235g drop bar - Get a lighter bar
Syntace F99 - Ti Bolt Kit
seat post use alien -Set back or not? KCNC, FSA, etc.
Crank - K-FORCE- Lighter rings and bolts.
pedels - ritchey pro peleton - DA, Look Carbon/Ti Keo, Speedlplay
shifters campy centaur - Chrous or Record
Skewers Mavic from Ksyrium sl non-ti- KCNC, Carbon Ti, Extralite
seat binder - stock giant - KCNC, Extralite
Bottle cage - Performance carbon 46g- Many to choose from

With these few changes and some bolt tuning you are getting close to 14lbs or lower.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

You could pick up some Zipp 300 cranks that are floating around ebay for $300. The downside is isis bb and no Compact. If you don't crank out big watts, isis probably isn't that bad. Then you can sell your K force cranks to fund something else.
That will save you around 150 gms or more.


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

well i made a few purchaes. Got a 25g carbon cage from performance. Ti bolt kit for stem and water bottle cages. Got speedplay light actions to try out before getting the TI version. Also plan on taking the bar fat from below my tape.


----------

